# A day in prophesy represents a year?



## Puritanhead (Jun 14, 2006)

What of Numbers 14:34 and Ezekiel 4:6? A day in prophesy represents a year seems to be the implication of these passages. What does this spell out for eschatology, and Biblical prophecy.

It's perplexing, but not as perplexing as John Nelson Darby's attempt to abruptly stop the 69 week time clock, splice the last week in Daniel 9:24-27, and slide it ahead 2,000 years.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 15, 2006)

It all depends on the context


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> It's perplexing, but not as perplexing as John Nelson Darby's attempt to abruptly stop the 69 week time clock, splice the last week in Daniel 9:24-27, and slide it ahead 2,000 years.



2000 years ... and counting. :bigsmile:


----------

